# Recent pics of my wee ones



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

These are not the best quality cause were taken with my mobile phone.
Hope you enjoy anyhow.
A few more of Dillon too cause a pal asked to see him.

Darla bobo 








Crazy puppy. lol








Enjoyin the sunlight
















Stealing my water








about to start howlin at something outside.








Just a cute one









More on the way................


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I think they were having a meeting
Prob to try to get out of having more pics taken lol


















Thats all for now. xxxxxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

So nice to see updated pics of your sweet Angels! They are just so cute! I love all 3 of them! : ) Hope you guys are doing well! <3


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks T!
Yeah it had been a while so thought i should share. lol

We are doin fine here, hopefully moving in the next few weeks.
Exciting but can be stressful too. ha! x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

They are fabulous terri!! I love how Dillon has turned out - gorgeous boy!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

YAY!! I've missed seeing pics of your D crew!  They all look great. Dillon has really turned into a handsome guy. They're all very fine looking Chi Chi's. Thanks for sharing Terri!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Ladies.
I am quite chuffed at how wee Dilly is turnin out too. hehe!! xx


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

They are all so sweet. I never see black LC chis, he is gorgeous!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Tis a braw bricht moonlicht nicht, and a guid time for a wee drappie. I wad do a deoch an dorus, but I'm a'ready at hame.

Oops, got carried away...tis a braw bonnie bunch ye got !


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww Terri.. how wonderful to see the darling "Ds!" What a gorgeous boy Dillon is.. just stunning. I adore the "meeting" shot~ sure looks like they were planning something big..


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

What sweet ones you have!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

They are all sooo cute Terri and they are all the picture of health! You clearly are a great chi momma.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

ROFL at the chi meeting Dillon sure is handsome!! Love his tail...so pretty. He reminds me so much of Bailey. Love Darla's little expression in that first picture. Great pictures...thanks for sharing


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Terri, I'm so happy you posted pictures of your babies!!!

What a face on Darla! She is so expressive.... so cute!!! 
Daisy is an angel, and looks so cuddly. Is she a cuddler?
Dillon is gorgeous! What a handsome boy. He makes me want a black long coat so bad! 

Great pics! I love the chihuahua meeting picture!!!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Aw Terri it is so nice to see new pics of your three. Theyre all just adorable, and look how grown up Dillon is! He is such a little man now!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Yay so nice to see new pics of your little ones, Terri! They are all so precious and so gorgeous! Dylan has turned out to be such a handsome little one. I love the "meeting" pic, lol.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

arnt you glad you waited for dillon terri????? hehe
the girls are looking good too, esp daisy shes come on a treat


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Cambrea said:


> They are all so sweet. I never see black LC chis, he is gorgeous!


Thanks.
Yeah i hadnt seen any either in my area, but had wanted one.
So i went to England. 
Kirby on here made me want a black LC even more too.


jazzman said:


> Tis a braw bricht moonlicht nicht, and a guid time for a wee drappie. I wad do a deoch an dorus, but I'm a'ready at hame.
> 
> Oops, got carried away...tis a braw bonnie bunch ye got !


LOL Alan ya dafty!
Cheers ears!



chideb said:


> Aww Terri.. how wonderful to see the darling "Ds!" What a gorgeous boy Dillion is.. just stunning. I adore the "meeting" shot~ sure looks like they were planning something big..


Thanks Deb.
Yep i think they were plotting something big too. haha!!



jesuschick said:


> What sweet ones you have!!


Thanks. x



flippedstars said:


> They are all sooo cute Terri and they are all the picture of health! You clearly are a great chi momma.


Awww thanks, really sweet of you to say that. x



2Cheese said:


> ROFL at the chi meeting Dillon sure is handsome!! Love his tail...so pretty. He reminds me so much of Bailey. Love Darla's little expression in that first picture. Great pictures...thanks for sharing


Thanks, yeah Dillon does remind me of Bailey too, their coat types are the same eh. x


Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> Terri, I'm so happy you posted pictures of your babies!!!
> 
> What a face on Darla! She is so expressive.... so cute!!!
> Daisy is an angel, and looks so cuddly. Is she a cuddler?
> ...


Thanks Lisa.
Darla is defo expressive, so human like that girl!
Yes Daisy is very cuddly and licky too, she is my wee sidekick bless her. 
Dillon is very cuddly with me aswell, he sits on my shoulder or head a lot these days. 



Reese and Miley said:


> Aw Terri it is so nice to see new pics of your three. Theyre all just adorable, and look how grown up Dillon is! He is such a little man now!


Thanks.
Yeah time flies eh, he is a wee man, and a cheeky one at that, but i love him. lol x


foggy said:


> Yay so nice to see new pics of your little ones, Terri! They are all so precious and so gorgeous! Dylan has turned out to be such a handsome little one. I love the "meeting" pic, lol.


Thanks Paula.
That pic is my fav too.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

amandagalway said:


> arnt you glad you waited for dillon terri????? hehe
> the girls are looking good too, esp daisy shes come on a treat


Oh aye defo Amanda. It was meant to be and am so relieved i didnt go down that other route, Know what i mean? lol
Thanks hon. xxx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

About time we saw the wee babies,they're all looking great especially my Darla !


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Michele.
Yeah i will be better at posting i promise. x


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Lovely photo's Terri, they do look like they enjoy having their photograph taken.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awwww love your guys Terri. I cant believe just how much Dillon and Poppy are alike. They have the same expressions and everything! its so funny lol xx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Deme said:


> Lovely photo's Terri, they do look like they enjoy having their photograph taken.


Thanks.
They dont really, i have to be quick.
I have so many bad shots inbetween the good. 



rache said:


> Awwww love your guys Terri. I cant believe just how much Dillon and Poppy are alike. They have the same expressions and everything! its so funny lol xx


Thanks Rache.
Awww must be Apollo they both take after then eh, so cool!
Need to see Poppy pics now and the rest of your gang aswell. hehe!!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

the meeting pic gave me a good laugh lol


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Terri, they are gorgeous as ever. Just yesterday Dillon was a tiny baby!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

They are all just adorable! If I ever get another one, I was the SC black and tan.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

They are all SO very cute!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i love the three of them ganging up on you to get the camera thanks


----------



## Chiwawa Lover (Feb 28, 2011)

Wonderful pic's  They're all so gorgeous!! I agree, the group picture is very cute.. They're deffinately up to something!! Lol..


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

sugarbaby said:


> the meeting pic gave me a good laugh lol


LOL it was funny eh. 



pam6400 said:


> Terri, they are gorgeous as ever. Just yesterday Dillon was a tiny baby!


Thanks Pam.
Oh i know! Cant beieve he is 9 months old already! x



AC/DC Fan said:


> They are all just adorable! If I ever get another one, I was the SC black and tan.


Thanks hon.
Although none of mine are black and tan. hehe!!
I do love black and tans myself though.
Brody is my fave on here.



rms3402 said:


> They are all SO very cute!


Thanks. x



sheilabenny5353 said:


> hi i love the three of them ganging up on you to get the camera thanks


Thanks lol yep i think that is what they were thinkin too.Haha!!



Chiwawa Lover said:


> Wonderful pic's  They're all so gorgeous!! I agree, the group picture is very cute.. They're deffinately up to something!! Lol..


Thankyou! x


----------

